# Can our puppies avoid wet ears?



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello - so I am new to all this - totally bowled over and my 9 week old puppy after 5 days has got me totally wrapped around her paw. I am formally broken!!! Hahaha - 

Anyway - what do we do about the wet ears? She drinks - wet water ears...she eats...food wet ears... yuk! Jonathan suggested a scrunchy - he also suggested we call her Kylie! so I think he is joking 

Please let me know. 

Anyway we had our first puppy class yesterday! I shall post the video


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly's ear flaps always get wet when she drinks but it's only the tips. I sometimes towel off the excess or just let it dry naturally. As long as the water doesn't go inside the ear it's not really a big deal. Her ears also get wet from the wet grass outside cause she has to sniff everything


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

get Spaniel bowls, they are smaller at the top so the ears flop to the sides of the bowls instead of inside.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Yes, Spaniel bowls are really good. Totally stops the wet ears


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I had never thought of changing bowls, thats a really good tip. Savannah gets a really wet beard as well


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I use spaniel bowls as well. You can't really do much about wet beards other than keep them trimmed short. I like them long as to me beards are very much the look and character of a cockapoo but I have to put up with wet beards in my lap sometimes!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME....


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> DON'T TRY THIS AT HOME....


What, what?? Oooo I can't see!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

On a serious note though.. I read an post on a spaniel forum once where the owner had tied the cockers ears up after bathing with an elastic!! They forgot to take it out and the next morning one ear had swollen up and had to be drained by a vet.

Spaniel bowls and/or drying the ears when they become wet is probably the option.


----------

